# Newbee



## Shona carey (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi,all advice welcome, I am 43 and have been a retail manager most of my life and have finally made the decision to get into a career with animals,something ive always wanted. Im thinking dog grooming i dont have much outlay the good full courses seem to be around the £6000 mark and then once qualified theres going to be a lot of money involved in equipment,advertising,van or garden cabin etc. I suppose I am a bit scared of the unknown 
Am i too old to get started, is it all worth it?? I know it would be in terms of my happiness in work but its a big move ????


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2019)

I’m not a dog groomer so take my reply with a grain of salt!

The thing that has always struck me about dog grooming (I have two dogs that need regular clipping) is how much hard, physical work it is. In fact there is an amazing groomer near me who has recently cut right back on clients because her body just can’t take it any more. I guess you could only do little dogs which would help.

It would be a really good idea to see if you could spend some time helping out at a groomers so you see what it’s actually like before jumping in.


----------



## Shona carey (Mar 29, 2019)

McKenzie said:


> I'm not a dog groomer so take my reply with a grain of salt!
> 
> The thing that has always struck me about dog grooming (I have two dogs that need regular clipping) is how much hard, physical work it is. In fact there is an amazing groomer near me who has recently cut right back on clients because her body just can't take it any more. I guess you could only do little dogs which would help.
> 
> It would be a really good idea to see if you could spend some time helping out at a groomers so you see what it's actually like before jumping in.


Yeah, ive got a trial day set up with one locally who offers the training courses on a finance agreement so im looking forward to that and as for the physical side yeah i know what you're saying but the retail ive been working has been hard physical labour as well as being on your feet 11 hours a day so im hoping ill manage that side of it, at worse it could even lead to something else after maybe 10years, maybe me doing the trsining or something.


----------

